# Another soap making question



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

My formulas are taking up to 3 hours to go to trace, how can I shorten this? The formulas are called 'tried and true' on many different site, does the amount of stirring factor into this problem?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Are you using a stick blender? I found that recipies that would take 2-3 hours to trace would take about 10-15 minutes with a stick blender. If you don't know what a stick blender is, here is a good description:
http://www.the-sage.com/recipes/recipes.php3?.State=Display&id=5
You can pick them up at Wal-mart, Target, and some grocery and drug stores. They're usually around $20, but you can sometimes get them on sale for around $10. 
Dawn


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

one thing that helped me tremendously was the use of a handheld blender (stick blender). i think they are in the $10-$15 price range and well worth the investment.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

moopups said:


> My formulas are taking up to 3 hours to go to trace, how can I shorten this? The formulas are called 'tried and true' on many different site, does the amount of stirring factor into this problem?


Yup sounds like stick blender time... I know you mentioned before your "commercial size batches" won't allow for a stick blender, could ya use a wider more shallow pot for mixing?
Either that or rig up your drill press for 12000-18000 RPMs :baby04:


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

I have been using a 5 gallon paint stirrer hooked to my cordless drill, the Rpms are a lot less than those suggested. I have a hand blender, its just too small.

I still need the answer to the time, amount of stirring question.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

I make a batch of 20 bars, and use a stick blender and it only takes 5-10 minutes to trace.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't think there is an easy solution moopups. it is the high speed blending that makes it trace faster. no matter what my batch sizes were, it always took 2-3 hours when i hand stirred. you could use oils that come to trace faster, but they may give the soap you would like, or be as economical to use.

no luck with the drill press? bummer...i was going to try that.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How big of a batch are you using? The smaller the batch, the longer it will take to trace. Twelve ounces of lye, use a stick blender, 16 ounces of lye, no stick blender.

Are you using only olive oil? This will take a long time to trace, but even with 12 oz of lye, it wouldn't be three hours. It may have traced and you missed it. Think about adding coconut oil to your recipe.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Not knowing your batch weight, oil types & temps, lye solution temps there is no clear/solid answer I can give you as to the amount of time for stirring....even if I had all that info...it would be hard for me to even guess. and have no clue as to ideas that might make your mixing time shorter :shrug: ...except a stick blender.

You're using a paint stirrer attached to a cordless hand drill...at best 1200 RPM's
I don't know how big a batch you're making, I've made up to 25 pound (oil weight) batches using a larger, wider container, the common hand held (braun) "stick blender" can go nearly 10" down into the mixture. At the speed of that blender the solution whips together causing a faster reaction and quicker trace with less a chance of separating...and soap then is more homogeneous (smoother) 

What size pot do you have? or weight of batch?


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

21.5 pounds of oil, 60% lard, 25% coconut, whatever is left is divided among whatever is left from previous batches. Palm, corn, olive, ect. Keeping track of it all trying to create a creamier blend.

Also 44 ounces of lye, water is at 35% and distilled.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

moopups said:


> 21.5 pounds of oil, 60% lard, 25% coconut, whatever is left is divided among whatever is left from previous batches. Palm, corn, olive, ect. Keeping track of it all trying to create a creamier blend.
> 
> Also 44 ounces of lye, water is at 35% and distilled.


What about a large hand whisk instead of the paint stirrer, attach that to a rod to your cordless. You would want it fully immersed in the mix as to not incorporate air....might work...might not
If your just formulating...why such large batches?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i guess the idea is efficient production? get er' done all at once? in my opinion, perhaps it would be better to do two 10 lb. batches. you should be able to use the stick blender and get it done in half the time if not less. weigh out the ingredients for both batches and work on one at a time.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

As long as their buying and it does not sting their hind side, they are satisfied with what their getting. This novelity is the currant vogue for the too rich people whom have invaded here. Wait until my script stencils arrive, its like the turkeys are living inside of the shotguns barrels.

I do comprehend marketing. I sit, they pay me to sit, theres only one thing better than this. You will have to PM for that answer, does not include chocolate.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Our 8"X17" block molds will yield 34 nice size bars. Lined with freezer paper.
Me or my Wife can make 3 batches in 90 minutes. Starting with measuring oils/ingredients to pouring into molds.
Those are roughly 10 pound oil weight batches.
Bigger.....not always better


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm going to re-iterate the stick blender advice. You need to get the soap batter moving faster than you are. Maybe split your batch in half? I make 10-12# batches and the stick blender works just fine. My soap traces within 10 minutes.


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

I have never used a stick blender and have never taken more than about 20-30 minutes for my batches to trace. Seems like a little grapefruit seed extract and honey helps. I know that rosemary extract is better for preservation than grapefruit seed extract but when I cut out the grapefruit, my batches took longer to trace. I make batches that come out to 30 bars each 4.5 ounces dry. My recipe with mostly olive oil takes the longest but never more than an hour in the 5 years I've been making it. Good luck


----------

